# Areyn is here!



## Eelis

Just a quick post to let you know that our little girl, Aeryn (Erin) was finally born at 12.19pm on Saturday. 7lb 9 and she's inherited her daddy's slightly ginger hair! 

Here she is about about 3 hours old

https://members.lycos.co.uk/pajr201/Misc/PC240648.JPG


I''ll do a proper post soon but as you probably guessed she is keeping us quite busy, had a difficult labout too ending in forceps and stitches so I am feeling quite bruised, but she is totally worth it! :cloud9:


----------



## Wobbles

https://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb2591.gifhttps://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/thum_44653fa4caf2cb.gifhttps://www.babyandbump.com/imagehosting/44653fa4cb2591.gif​ 
YAY​ 
Congratulations​ 
:headspin: :headspin: :headspin: ​


----------



## Trinity

Aww congratulations hun .. thats fantastic news!!


----------



## Spunky Cupkake

hi hun CONGRATULATIONS been thinking of you glad little aeryn arrived safely take care spunky xx :hugs:


----------



## ablaze

omg shes so cuuuute!!!!! well done hun!!! congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Yvonne

Beautiful little girl hun :happydance:

Massive congratulations 
​


----------



## Jo

Congratulations hun
she is gorgeous and love the name :)


----------



## Helen

Aw she's lovely. Well done you :yipee:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congratulations :D


----------



## Tezzy

shes so lovely congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stephlw25

Congratulations !!! shes gorgeous! xx


----------



## bexxie

well done she is beautiful.

And how are you? Try and get some rest when you can and put some epson salts in the bath to heal you up as I am guessing you had an episiotomy with the forceps apolgies if not.

Well done

Bex.x


----------



## KX

Congratulations-she is adorable! Well done hun, you must be proud!

If you had an episitomy (I had one too) ouch, but totally worth it!!
xxxxx


----------



## Jo-anne

Congrats hun she is gorgeous x


----------



## Eelis

Yeah I was cut, everything hurts and I am knackered, and I am so amazingly happy at the same time it is overwhelming!

She's just started crying again so I shall shoot off for a feed lol but here are some pics

https://a466.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/26/l_ad8e326db7dc3a26229f47c4c35fa791.jpg


----------



## Layla

awww she is lovely, congrats!

x


----------



## sophie

Congrats hun, she's gorgeouswell done!
xx


----------



## wannabmum

CONGRATULATIONS:hugs: , She is so beautiful and what a lovely name,you both must be so proud.

Stacey xxx


----------



## ablaze

sooo cuute!! and lovely name!


----------



## Kina

Congratulations Eelis :D


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## Iwantone!!!

aawww wthats great news


----------



## Louise

she is gorgeous. 
Congratulations!


----------



## twinkletoes

congratulations hunni. shes beautiful x x x


----------



## Suz

:headspin: Congrats!!! She is a cuttie:headspin:


----------



## LynnieH

She is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Laura

Congratulations!


----------



## Caroline

Congratulations, she's a cutie.


----------



## Natalie&Karl

Congratulations on your gorgeous bundle of joy!! xxx


----------



## gaby

Congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## MrsE

Congratulations (sorry it's a bit late). She's gorgeous :hugs: 

Cx


----------



## Tam

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! She is lovely!!! :hugs:

I think our little Alfie is going to be a little ginger nut too, bless him ;) x


----------

